# Counter Top Oopsie



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

During the maiden voyage of the "caboose", my 2 year old thought it would be great to cook some sausages, put them on a paper plate and set the plate on the counter top (actually it was me but I'm still bigger than he is!)







Needless to say, I (he) now has a faded spot on the gray counter top to the right of the sink. Anyone have a solution as to how he (me) can restore this area to its original shine so he (me) can come out of the "time-out" chair? shy


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I (the kids) have not had this problem yet....







Can you take a pic of the counter, I will check with the DW (aka the BOSS







) and see what she thinks.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know, but maybe a paste of baking soda would help with this. Worth a try.
Darlene action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mrw3gr said:


> During the maiden voyage of the "caboose", my 2 year old thought it would be great to cook some sausages, put them on a paper plate and set the plate on the counter top (actually it was me but I'm still bigger than he is!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a solution but we have a few spots like that on the table. We attributed it to hot items also. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if anyone has a way to fix/restore the dull spots.

Scott


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I dont think there is a way to correct this. We have 4 similar spots, right where everyone sits at the dinette. I guess it doesn't bother me. It doesn't take much heat to transform the color of the plastic.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The counter tops are not made to have warm or hot items on it
once they get damage that is pretty much it
I don't think you'll be able to bring back the true color

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

there is a product i have user before on wood that has turned white from heat. It basicly removed the ring and added a shine back. Its called liberon ring remover.
I am not sure this will work on plastic, But it might? Also try countertop magic. it will give you a shine again, but it wont change the color back..


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We have a dull spot on the bathroom sink. It was caused by a citrus based face cleanser. I rubbed some Meguires auto wax into it. Brought the shine back. However it does seem to wear off and the dull comes back from time to time. I just reapply the wax. It might not wear off if it were in a spot that didn't take water all the time. (Our spot is in the bottom of the sink bowl) Good Luck!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think there is anything you can do to restore it --

The heat and the chemicals from the food caused a chemical reaction (sort of like what Clorine does to Bluejeans) with the plastic and there is no turning back.

sorry


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

my sink has white spot in it, never knew what caused it.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Put a small cutting board over the spot and it will "disappear".


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> my sink has white spot in it, never knew what caused it.
> [snapback]116218[/snapback]​


We ended up with a white spot in our sink as well. Well we figured out what it was. Do you know the effusion lamp Lampe Berger or La Te Da etc.? Well the alcohol-based fuel that it uses does not agree with the countertops or sinks. Also 91% isopropyl alcohol will also do the same thing. I brought the TT to the dealer and he sprayed oops on a rag and kept scrubbing until the spot came right out. But make sure you spray on a rag then scrub because I went later and sprayed it directly on the bottom of the sink and now I have a dull spot.









Chris


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My table had a white spot as well. It was yogurt the kids had spilled so it wiped right off. Bummer in your case, though.









Reverie

PS: I realise I have now tempted the inevitability Gods. My kids will soon be able to handle hot liquids and when they do... shy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wouldn't want to be the first to try it, but...

The color probably goes all the way through the counter. A LIGHT sanding with a VERY FINE grit sandpaper might go right down through the white spot and bring the color back. This method is sometimes used to repair scuffs in fiberglass, so maybe...

I would try it in an area that does not show first!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

action I know! I know! put a buncha warm things in the areas there are still the original color, then there will be no faded spots! The color will match! 
(Hey, I never said it was a GOOD idea!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You could upgrade to another new Outback...that would fix the problem.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

If you want to hear something wierd, in my experience the rings go away. I did both a pot lid (on a towel) and a hot metal coffee cup. Both rings generated were very light, but visible. After a few months, I couldn't notice it anymore, and still can't a year later.

Who knew I bought self-repairing countertops?









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You see, stick around Outbackers long enough, and someone will come up with the solution!

Good one, Heather!








You are going to fit in around here just fine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks Doug!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I got some isopropyl alcohol on the counter top which left a white ring. Used goof off on it and it disappeared.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> my sink has white spot in it, never knew what caused it.
> [snapback]116218[/snapback]​


The right sink (small side) in my kitchen has a white spot, too, Tawnya!! I have tried and tried to remove this, and it just won't go away. Strange we both have 27RSDS models! I wonder if it's some caulk, or something, as it's near the drain.
Darlene action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well what about this idea????

If you cannot get rid of the discolouration, make the rest of the counter match the faded spot. Just move the hot plate all over the counter and the sport should vanish.









I would try different cleaners...try them on a spot where you cannot see it just in case in harms the counter.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wouldn't want to be the first to try it, but...
> 
> The color probably goes all the way through the counter. A LIGHT sanding with a VERY FINE grit sandpaper might go right down through the white spot and bring the color back. This method is sometimes used to repair scuffs in fiberglass, so maybe...
> 
> ...


I like Doug's idea, but then how would you restore the finish?









Luckily this hasn't happened to us yet.








I bought place mats for the table & told the DH nothing hot on the plastic.....I guess I was thinking on my feet for a change









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, with everyone buying Outbacks now, just think of those little spots as "personalizing" your own trailer.









Mark


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

try tooth paste if the counter top color goes thru a little lite buffing with 
tooth paste may take care of it.
or the best way is up grade to a New and Bigger OB


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just do a new mod.........

You could have the first Outback with a Corian countertop!!!









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Just do a new mod.........
> You could have the first Outback with a Corian countertop!!!


I thought the white spots were the mod?

Repeat after me:
"It's not a mistake... It's a FEATURE!"

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Just do a new mod.........
> ...


LOL...


----------

